# Новый qt и пара вопросов

## Oruriz

Тут, день назад вышел Qt-5.9.3. Два вопроса 

1) Есть ли способ как-то побыстрому отредактировать ебилды чтоб установить qt там какая-то магия в ебилдах, вида "inherit qt5-build" .

2) Сколько ждать ебилдов (хоть примерно).

----------

## TigerJr

в этом случае лучше использовать layman и подключать внешние репозитарий портов, их стоит поискать называется qt-overlay

а здесь можешь почитать подробно просьбу про qt-5.8.0 - спроси там про оверлей

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1058696-highlight-qt5+overlay.html

----------

## void_

Решил попробовать обновиться до qt-5.9.3. Вроде, всё нормально компилируется, но, почему-то, после перезагрузки ни одна qt-программа не работает. Откатываюсь назад до qt-5.7 -- всё ок. Из-за чего такое может быть?

----------

## TigerJr

может emerge @preserved-rebuild 

спросить, может он переберёт что-либо?

----------

## void_

История такая. Сначала выставил в accept_keywors

```
dev-qt/*:5 ~amd64
```

и поставил мир на обновление. Ни одна qt-программа не работает. Потом вручную снёс все dev-qt/*:5 пакеты и пересобрал всё с помощью emerge @preserved-rebuild -- тоже самое. Затем опять удалил, откатился на qt-5.7, опять пересобрал при помощью emerge @preserved-rebuild -- полёт нормальный.

Появлялись сообщения вот такого вот типа (как при установке qt-5.9, так и qt-5.7):

```

 * Messages for package dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.3:

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at https://bugs.gentoo.org/ unless you report exactly

 * which two packages install the same file(s). See

 * https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Knowledge_Base:Blockers for tips on how

 * to solve the problem. And once again, please do NOT file a bug report

 * unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *      /usr/include/qt5/Gentoo/gentoo-qconfig.h

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * None of the installed packages claim the file(s).

 * 

 * Package 'dev-qt/qtcore-5.9.3' merged despite file collisions. If

 * necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole content of the

 * above message.

 * Generated gentoo-qconfig.h is empty

 * Messages for package dev-qt/qtxml-5.9.3:

 * Generated gentoo-qconfig.h is empty

```

----------

## TigerJr

Ты можешь попробовать использовать последнюю версию с гитхаба гдето был билд qt-5.9.9999 (может в layman)

Либо ждать оффициального релиза новой сборки.

----------

